# Neuer Thread für neue Nucleons



## Customfreak (17. Januar 2005)

Servus!

Mein Nucleon TFR ist heute eingetroffen! Man, ich wollte es gar nicht glauben, dass dieser Moment wirklich noch einmal kommen wird nach all den schlaflosen Nächten!

Und das Warten hat sich gelohnt! Weitere Eindrücke muss ich erst einmal verarbeite   

Es wiegt in Größe L ziemlich genau 8kg und in meiner Galerie findet ihr ein paar Bilder.

Hoffentlich krieg ich meinen Händler zum Einbauen des SteelSets irgendwie an die Strippe, der macht nämlich Dienstags und Mittwochs im Winter den Laden zu  

Jetzt kann ich bestimmt die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen ... 
Daniel


----------



## ewoq (17. Januar 2005)

zu geil ..

was für ein farbton ist das denn genau, und vor allem wie wird das schöne teil aufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eliot (18. Januar 2005)

Glückwunsch!!  

Soweit ich das sehe ist es silber eloxiert.



			
				Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> (von http://www3.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=107737&page=2)
> 
> Okay, bei mir wird es wie folgt aussehen:
> 
> ...


Grüße,
Christian


----------



## houzemusic (18. Januar 2005)

Moin,

sehr geil    viel Spass damit...

Cool wie die Bremsfrage nun gelöst ist. Wie sieht das ganze denn dann aus wenn  man die Nabe rausnimmt? 
Langsam habe ich das Gefühl das meines gar nicht bei der ersten Produktionsreihe dabei ist...obwohl ich letztes Jahr noch extra angerufen wurde, um noch mal alles zu besprechen und nun habe ich immer noch nix gehört...   

Gruß houze


----------



## Customfreak (18. Januar 2005)

@Eliot
Es haben sich noch kleine Änderungen ergeben und mit dem Preis und Gewicht komme ich wohl auch nicht mehr ganz hin   

@houze
Ich hab noch ein Bild mit zerlegter Nabe in meine Galerie aufgenommen

Schönene Tag noch,
Daniel


----------



## Ronja (18. Januar 2005)

Mein Gott, ist das Teil schön. Spannst Du die hintere Nabe mit der Steckachse fest oder muß Du da noch mehr Schrauben "betätigen"? Und was für einen Schlüssel braucht man da, der muß ja dann immer mit oder? Gruß Ronja.


----------



## Customfreak (18. Januar 2005)

@Ronja

Solange die Kette noch nicht gespannt ist reicht es, die Steckachse herauszunehmen. Dann lassen sich die äußeren Nabenteile nach außen drücken und der mittlere Nabenteil fällt raus. Ist die Kette dann gespannt gehe ich davon aus, dass man erst die Spannung reduzieren muss, ich werde es aber erst noch ausprobieren müssen.
Zur (De-)Montage der Steckachse ist ein 17er Schlüssel notwendig, den man wohl besser dabeihaben sollte 

Man kann mit die Hinterradnabe übrigens falschrum wieder einbauen!!

@falco
Kann ich bei der Montage der Hinterradnabe etwas falsch machen? Wie sollte ich beim Spannen der Kette vorgehen? Ich frage mich nämlich, wie ich sicherstelle, dass das Rad nicht schief im Hinterbau sitzt, wenn ich die Hinterradnabe nicht gleichmäßig verschiebe.
Außerdem muss ich bei meiner anderen Rohloffnabe ab und zu einen Ölwechsel vornehmen. Ihr habt ja auch den "Schnüffel" von Rohloff für diesen Zweck beigelegt, nur wie komme ich dann an die Nabe heran?

Falls schon eine komplette Montageanleitung für das Nucleon existiert, wäre es nett, wenn du sie mir an
stabilo1(ät)gmx.de
schicken könntest. Danke!

Gruß,
Daniel

PS: Ich hoffe, dass hier bald noch ein paar Bilder anderer Räder auftauche


----------



## houzemusic (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  sieht ja wirklich sehr cool aus.
Preis und Gewicht kommen wohl tatsächlich nicht mehr hin...leider...wenn meines da ist kommen selbstverständlich Bilder...

Gruß houze


----------



## Testmaen (18. Januar 2005)

WOW, WOW, WOW, ... ! Aller leckerst ! 

Bei dem Anblick sollte der Händler seine Winter-Regelung aber wirklich mal überdenken !


----------



## C!T (18. Januar 2005)

Schick!

Mich interessiert aber noch mehr, wie es dann aussieht wenn es komplett aufgebaut ist...also Beeilung   

Warte auch schon gespannt auf die Bilder vom TST.

MfG
C!T


----------



## Klomi (18. Januar 2005)

Na endlich und herzlichen Glückwunsch !!

Rattenscharf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrenalin (20. Januar 2005)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch ein Bild mit zerlegter Nabe in meine Galerie aufgenommen.
> 
> Daniel



Hy Daniel,
wenn ich das Prinzip der neuen COR aus Deinen Bildern richtig verstandenen habe, dreht sich die Steckachse außen in den "Stehlager-Schlitten" inklusive der Ritzelaufnahme bzw. der Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Die Drehmomentenstütze für die Scheibenbremse stützt sich dann auf der Scheibenbremsaufnahme mit einem großen Kugellager ab.

Zwei Fragen nun:
- Dreht sich die Nabe schwer, hat das System nicht viel Reibung aufgrund der vielen, vor allem des sehr großen Lagers in der Drehmomentenstützte (und alle Lager natürlich mit schleifender Dichtung) ???
- Sehe ich das richtig, daß im Nabenmittelteil auch Lager eingesetzt sind ?? Wenn es so funktioniert wie oben beschrieben, ist dort gar keine Relativbewegung und einfache Kunststoffhülsen würden zur Abstützung ausreichen.

Blickt das einer ???

Freue mich über Antworten.

andrenalin


----------



## Customfreak (20. Januar 2005)

Servus!

Die Nabe dreht sich in drei Lagern:
-> linkes und rechtes Ausfallende und Bremsabstützung.
Der mittlere Nabenkörper ist ein relativ leichter Aluhohlkörper ohne bewegliche Teile.
Das ganze läuft nicht besonders leicht, soweit ich das bisher sagen kann. Heute lasse ich mein Hinterrad einspeichen und danach weiß ich dann mehr.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Bergaufbremser (20. Januar 2005)

sehe ich das richtig das du die Bremse verkehrt montieren musst ?

Edit: Die Bremse wäre ja für links gedacht volglich kann sie ja ganz normal montiert werden


----------



## Customfreak (22. Januar 2005)

So, nun ist es endlich fertig .... 

In meiner Galerie steht nun das Komplettrad auch mit ein paar Detailansichten.
Ich weiß, dass die Schaltzüge noch zu lang sind, allerdings dachte ich mir, beim ersten Aufbau lieber etwas zu lang lassen um Fehler noch korrigieren zu können, als zu kurz 

Die Jungs von Nicolai haben ganze Arbeit geleistet!! Jedoch musste man schon sein Gehirnschmalz etwas beanspruchen, um ohne Anleitung (die ist wohl noch nicht fertig) das ganz aufzubauen. Leider fehlen deshalb auch Angaben über Anzugsdrehmomente   

So knapp wie bei Nicolai habe ich es noch nicht erlebt, dass Rohre ausgerieben werden. Der Steel Set ging nur mit enormem Kraftaufwand von zwei Personen hinein und das Einpresswerkzeug war danach richtig schön warm 
Allerdings besteht jetzt eine wirklich feste Verbindung. Kann es sein, dass andere Steuersatzhersteller weniger passgenau arbeiten und deshalb die Jungs von Nicolai lieber ein kleinwenig zuviel Material im Steuerrohr lassen, damit der Steuersatz auf keinen Fall zu locker sitzt? Ein Ausbau erscheint jedoch nach dem Einbau unmöglich 

Ähnlich verhält sich auch das Sattelrohr. Meine S4.2 von Roox lässt sich nur widerwillig bewegen und einen Schnellspanner bräuchte ich fast nicht 

Die Hinterradnabe ist allerdings wirklich genial und die Überarbeitung hat sich sicherlich gelohnt. Es lässt sich alles prima einstellen und der Ein- und Ausbau ist schnell gemacht. Schwer laufen tut sie überhaupt nicht. Nach den ersten paar Meter (mehr habe ich noch nicht geschafft) war ich ganz erstaunt, wie leicht sich das Rad fährt mit seinen ca. 17kg.

Einen Minuspunkt gibt es jedoch:
Der Nabenflansch ist zu breit und deshalb kommt es beim Einspeichen einerseits zu Kerbenbildung, damit man die Speiche überhaupt gescheit rumbekommt und die Speichenköpfe stehen allesamt ziemlich schräg. Mein Händler vor Ort baut super Laufräder und ist auf dem Gebiet ein echter Fetischist. Nach Rücksprache mit Nicolai wurde gesagt, dass das schon gehen würde. Das Ergebnis sieht nicht ganz so schön aus und ich finde, dass in der zweiten Charge der Flansch etwas schmaler gemacht werden sollte!!

Probleme habe ich noch mit dem Einstellen der Marzocchi Z1 FR SL. Sie federt schon irgendwie ein, jedoch habe ich bei normaler Fahrposition auf dem Rad keinen SAG. Und das mit niedrigerem Luftdruck, als minimal angegeben!
Ist zuviel Öl drin oder bin ich verwirrt, da dies mein erster so "hecklastiges" Rad ist?


Alles in allem ein wirklich fettes Teil und ich werde sicherlich noch mehr berichten, wie es sich fährt. Jetzt muss ich erstmal arbeitstechnisch das nachholen, was ich in den letzten zwei Tagen durch den Aufbau habe schleifen lassen.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Testmaen (22. Januar 2005)

Neues Rad, neues Avatar .. so muss dat sein.   
Ist echt schön das erste IBC-Nucleon "in the flesh" zu sehen.   

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Rad !!!


----------



## Fränky G. (22. Januar 2005)

Servus Daniel,
das nenne ich einen Lichtblick.... Glückwunsch !     
Wie viel Speichen sind hinten nötig? 36 oder 32?
Bei der Gabel kenne ich mich leider nicht so aus, aber frag mal die Jungs von Cosmic Sport.
Hab Christian schon eine Mail geschickt, mit dem 2005er Gardasee Termin.
Man könnte daraus auch ein Nucleon-Treffen machen.   

Gruß ride on...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klomi (22. Januar 2005)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun ist es endlich fertig ....
> 
> 
> .............
> ...




Hi Daniel !!

Zum Sitzrohr: Stimmt, das ist bei mir auch ziemlich "eng" ausgerieben. Ich hoffe, du hast - wie in "Dirty Fingers" beschrieben - das Sitzrohr eingefettet.

Zur Gabel: Fahre auch eine Marzocchi. Zwar die Drop Off 1, aber egal. Soweit ich mich entsinne, ist deine Gabel auch eine Stahlfedergabel mit Luftunterstützung. Die haben anscheinend in ihre Gabeln eine so starke Feder eingebaut, daß ich mit meinen 90kg nur minimalsten Luftdruck (auch knapp unter der Minimalfüllung) für die Vorspannung brauche. Mein Kumpel ist "Normbiker" mit 75kg. Der musste die Feder tauschen.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Customfreak (22. Januar 2005)

@Fränky
Ganz normal 32 Speichen. Die Nabe ist so breit, dass das bestimmt nicht kaputt gehen kann, weshalb 36 der totale Overkill wären 

Beim Gardasee wäre ich dabei, wenn es terminlich passt.


@klomi
Die Z1FR SL ist eine reine Luftfedergabel mit 2kg Gewicht. An den Federn wird es deshalb wohl nicht liegen 
Klar hab ich da Fett drin. Allerdings habe ich das an die Sattelstütze gemacht, ist das schlimm  

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## houzemusic (22. Januar 2005)

Was fett an die Satelstütze das darf man doch nur an den Rahmen machen...

Sieht super schick aus das gute Stück   
Meines ist nun auch auf dem Wege   bald bald ist es da....

Gruß houze


----------



## es_nervt (24. Januar 2005)

Sach mal wie schwer ist die G-Boxx allein?


----------



## zyco (24. Januar 2005)

Was meinste genau damit ?
Die "g-boxx" besteht von der Schalttechnik nur aus dem Rohloff-Getriebe in nem speziellen Gehäuse. Ne Rohloff-Nabe wiegt so ca. 2kg. Das Getriebe wird nur marginal weniger wiegen, ohne das Rahmengehäuse.
Da die gesamte "g-boxx" aus dem in den Rahmen eingeschweißten Gehäuse inkl. aller Montage-Teile, dem Abtriebsritzel, dem Primärtrieb inkl. Tretlager und Kurbel besteht, kann nur einer von Nicolai (wahrscheinlich Falco) dir das exakte Gewicht sagen...


----------



## es_nervt (24. Januar 2005)

Hat mich nur interesiert, weil ich das Ding in ein Bergwerk (bitte nicht schlagen) einbauen lassen will. Aber ich denke die von Nicolai werden wohl das genaue Gewicht dannn sagen können.


----------



## houzemusic (24. Januar 2005)

Moin,

bei dieser Konstruktion ist es aber wohl eher so, das man das Fahrrad um die G-Boxx herumbaut und nicht die G-Boxx in ein Bike reinbaut. Oder habe ich Dich missverstanden?
Nur die Rohloff Speedhub wiegt 1,7kg variert je nach Ausführung aber ein wenig.

Also ich schlage Dich schon mal nicht keine Angst   

greetz houze


----------



## zyco (24. Januar 2005)

es_nervt schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mich nur interesiert, weil ich das Ding in ein Bergwerk (bitte nicht schlagen) einbauen lassen will.



Wie meinen ?




btw: ich tu dir auch nichts...


----------



## es_nervt (24. Januar 2005)

Will in den Thread ncht meine Belange reinschreiben deshalb nur kurz:

Das Rad soll das neue Tieffflieger Dreirad werden.
Hab schon mit BW und Nicolai geredet und meine Igee mit der G-boxx wird, wenn es soweit ist überdacht werden und wenn alles klappt in die Tat umgesetzt werden.


----------



## zyco (24. Januar 2005)

Ist ja mal interessant.
Musst auf jeden Fall weiter über das Projekt berichten !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es_nervt (24. Januar 2005)

Gut, wen es interesiert der schaut im Techtalk bei Bremsen unter XTR oder XT Disc  ( glaube, dass es so heisst ) rein. Da ist auch ne vorläufige Teileliste drin.


----------



## Eliot (25. Januar 2005)

Das ist aber ein schlechter Threadtitel für so ein interessantes Thema!!  

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Falco Mille (26. Januar 2005)

Schaltzugverlegung G-Boxx

siehe Rohloff Bedienungshandbuch

Bei den NICOLAI Modellen Nucleon TFR und Nucleon TST kommt eine integrierte Getriebeschaltung zum Einsatz, die G-Boxx Planetary. Im Inneren schaltet eine 14 Gang Rohloff Getriebe Cartridge, wie sie auch in der Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 Nabe zum Einsatz kommt. Das Getriebe wird über zwei Schaltzüge angesteuert, die mit einem Drehschifter am Lenker bedient werden. Auf dem Shifter befindet sich eine Schaltskala mit den Gängen 1 bis 14. Gang 1 ist die kürzeste (Uphill), Gang 14 die längste Übersetzung (Downhill) Wird der montierte Shifter zum Fahrer hin gedreht, schaltet das Getriebe in einen kleineren Gang, vom Fahrer weg in einen größeren. Die Schaltrasterung befindet sich, anders als bei einer Kettenschaltung, nicht im Shifter sondern im Getriebe. Die Schaltansteuerung des Getriebes erfolgt über eine Seiltrommel, auf die ein Schaltseil aufgespult ist. Diese Seiltrommel befindet sich auf der linken Seite der Getriebe Cartidge, ist mit einem 8 mm Innensechskant auf die Schaltwelle des Getriebes aufgesteckt und überträgt die Schaltkräfte auf die Schaltwelle. 

Der Wechsel des Schaltseils erfolgt entsprechend Rohloff Bedienungshandbuch S.105 f.
Für den Einsatz im Nucleon ist die Länge des aufgespulten Schaltseils von 846 mm fest vorgegeben, ebenso die Läge der Zughüllen zwischen G-Boxx Deckel und Blackbox von 190 mm. Diese Maße sind beim Tausch von Schaltseil und Zughüllen unbedingt einzuhalten. 

Die Montage der Schaltzüge im Drehgriff erfolgt entsprechend Rohloff Bedienungshandbuch S. 73 ff. Die Zughüllen sollten so bemessen sein, dass sie am Lenker eine Schlaufe bilden, die lang genug ist, um im Falle eines Sturzes ein Umschlagen des Lenkers um 180° ohne Beschädigung des Zuges oder der Zughülle zu ermöglichen. Beide Zughüllen müssen auf das gleiche Maß gekürzt werden. Die Länge des Schaltzuges entspricht immer der Länge der Zughülle plus 170 mm.

In der Blackbox unter dem Unterrohr befinden sich die Bajonettverschlüsse, die das aufgespulte Schaltseil der Getriebe Cartridge mit den Schaltzügen des Drehschifters verbinden. Zwischen den beiden Zugführungen im Achsring der Rohloff Cartridge und dem Gewinde des Zugeinstellers ist ein Faltenbalg aufgesteckt, der das Schaltseil vor Feuchtigkeit und Verschmutzung schützt. Das obere Schaltseil führt durch den oberen Zugeinsteller im Seilgehäuse des linken G-Boxx Außendeckel in die rechte Schaltzugöffnung der Blackbox, das untere in die linke Öffnung. 
Das untere wird als Schaltseil 1 bezeichnet, das obere als Schaltseil 14. Durch Zug an Schaltseil 1 schaltet das Getriebe in Richtung des ersten Ganges, durch Zug an Schaltseil 14 in Richtung des 14. Ganges. (siehe Rohloff Bedienungshandbuch S. 79)

Bei montierten Drehshifter wird der vordere Schaltzug als Schaltzug 1 bezeichnet, der hintere als Schaltzug 14. Schaltzug 14 wird durch die vordere rechte Schaltzugöffnung der Blackbox geführt, Schaltzug 1 durch die linke. Auf die Enden der Saltzüge und Schaltseile 1 und 14 werden in der Blackbox die Bajonettverschlüsse montiert. In den Führungen der Blackbox werden die Bajonettverschüsse der Schaltzüge mit den entsprechenden Bajonettverschlüssen der Schaltseile verbunden. Die Schaltung kann nun über die Zugeinsteller im Seilgehäuse des linken G-Boxx Außendeckel justiert werden. (siehe Rohloff Bedienungshandbuch S. 78 f.)


Abschließend werden der Seilgehäusedeckel am linken G-Boxx Außendeckel und der Blackboxdeckel angesetzt und verschraubt.


----------



## Falco Mille (26. Januar 2005)

COR Hinterradnabe Nucleon De-/Montage


Bei den NICOLAI Modellen Nucleon TFR und Nucleon TST kommt eine COR Nabe zum Einsatz. (Compound Rearhub) Es handelt sich um eine dreigeteilte Naben, die eine Demontage des Hinterrades ermöglicht, während Ritzel, Kette und Bremsanlage an der Schwinge verbleiben. Das Mittelstück der Nabe mit den Speichenflanschen weist an seinen beiden Stirnseiten einen konischen Außenvielzahn auf, der in den Innenvielzahn der beiden äußeren Teilstücke greift. Durch diesen Formschluss werden die Antriebs- und Bremsmomente der beiden Teilstücke auf das Mittelstück übertragen. Diese spezielle Vielzahnaufnahme bezeichnet man als Spline, das rechte und linke Teilstück der Nabe bezeichnet man als Nabenpilz. Die Felge wird zwischen den beiden Speichenflanschen zentriert eingespeicht.
Die Lagerung der Nabe befindet sich in den horizontal verschiebbaren Ausfallenden des Rahmenhecks. Die verlängerte Achse des linken, antriebsseitigen Nabenpilzes läßt sich im Lager des linken Ausfallendes verschieben. Durch Anziehen der außenliegenden Keilschraube wird das geschlitzte Ende der verlängerten Achse aufgespreizt und im Lager des Aufallendes fixiert. Das Anzugsdrehmoment beträgt 8 Nm. Auf der Spline-Seite des linken Nabenpilzes befindest sich ein M12 Innengewinde, das zur Aufnahme der 12 mm Steckachse dient. Die Steckachse fixiert das Mittelstück der Nabe zwischen den beiden Pilzen und zieht durch einen aufgesteckten, außensitzenden Teller den linken Pilz auf den Spline des Nabenmittelstücks, das Nabenmittelstück auf den Sline des rechten Nabenpilzes und damit die gesamte Nabe gegen die Innenseite des Lagers im rechten Ausfallende. Die Bremsaufnahme befindet sich drehend gelagert auf dem rechten Nabenpilz. Die Abstützung des Bremsmoments erfolgt beim Nucleon TFR durch eine Verschraubung der Bremsaufnahme mit der Sitzstrebe, beim TST durch ein Gestänge zum Hauptrahmen. (Floating Brake Caliper)

Demontage:

Die Keilschraube, welche die Achsverlängerung des linken Nabenpilzes im Lager des linken Ausfallendes klemmt, wird gelöst. Die 12 mm Steckachse wird gelöst und ca. 2 cm aus dem Lager des rechten Ausfallendes herausgezogen. Der linke Pilz wird vom Spline abgezogen und ca. 1 cm nach außen, aus dem Lager des linken Ausfallendes geschoben. Anschließend wird die Steckachse ca. 12 cm aus dem rechten Ausfallende herausgezogen. Der mittlere Nabenkörper kann jetzt nach links vom Spline des rechten Pilzes abgezogen werden. Zum Transport sollte die Steckachse wieder in den linken Pilz geschraubt und die Keilschraube angezogen werden.

Montage:

Die Splines der Nabenpilze und des Nabenmittelstücks sollten sauber und leicht gefettet sein. Wenn das Hinterrad nur zum Transport oder Reifenwechsel demontiert, und die Position der Ausfallenden nicht verstellt wurde, kann die Montage ohne weitere Vorkehrungen vorgenommen werden. Wurden die Ausfallenden demontiert oder verstellt, ist vor der Montage auf deren parallele Ausrichtung zu achten.
Die Keilschraube wird zur Montage gelöst und der linke Pilz im Lager des linken Ausfallendes ca 1 cm nach außen geschoben; die Steckachse wird ca. 12 cm aus dem rechten Ausfallende herausgezogen. 


Das Mittelstück der Nabe wird zwischen den beiden Nabenpilzen zentriert positioniert. Die Steckachse wird durch das Mittelstück geschoben und ca. 2 Umdrehungen in das M12 Innengewinde des linken Nabenpilzes geschraubt und dient als Führungshilfe zum Ansetzen der Splines. Das Mittelstück der Nabe wird mit dem Spline in den rechten, bremsseitigen Nabenpilz geschoben. Die Steckachse wird weiter eingeschraubt und zieht damit den linken Nabenpilz auf den Spline des Mittelstücks. Währenddesssen sollte das Hinterrad gedreht werden, um einen verspannungfreien Sitz der Splines zu gewährleisten. Wenn sich rechter und linker Spline vollständig gesetzt haben, wird die Steckachse entsprechend Drehmomenttabelle angezogen.


----------



## Falco Mille (26. Januar 2005)

RADO Nucleon De-/Montage

Siehe COR Nabe Nucleon De-/Montage
Siehe COR Nabenpilze Nucleon De-/Montage


Bei den NICOLAI Modellen Nucleon TFR und Nucleon TST kommt eine COR Nabe zum Einsatz. (COmpound Rearhub) Es handelt sich um eine dreigeteilte Naben, die eine Demontage des Hinterrades ermöglicht, während Ritzel, Kette und Bremsanlage an der Schwinge verbleiben. Das Mittelstück der Nabe mit den Speichenflanschen weist an seinen beiden Stirnseiten einen konischen Außenvielzahn auf, der in den Innenvielzahn der beiden äußeren Teilstücke greift. Durch diesen Formschluss werden die Antriebs- und Bremsmomente der beiden Teilstücke auf das Mittelstück übertragen. Diese spezielle Vielzahnaufnahme bezeichnet man als Spline, das rechte und linke Teilstück der Nabe bezeichnet man als Nabenpilz. Die Felge wird zwischen den beiden Speichenflanschen zentriert eingespeicht.

Die Lagerung der Nabe befindet sich in den Ausfallenden des Rahmenhecks, die als RADO bezeichnet werden. (Right Aligning DropOut). Ein RADO ist mit je vier Schrauben M5 x 12 DIN 6912 in entsprechenden T-Nutensteinen 6 x M5 DIN 508 verschraubt, die sich in den Nuten der RADO Aufnahme verschieben lassen. Zum Spannen der Kette werden diese Schrauben gelöst, und das Hinterrad zurückgezogen. In die vordere Innenfläche der RADO Aufnahme ist eine Schraube M6 x 25 DIN 933 eingeschraubt. Diese Schraube dient als Justierhilfe. Sie sollte zum Spannen der Kette auf beiden Seiten um die gleiche Umdrehungszahl herausgedreht werden und dem RADO als vorderer Anschlag dienen.
Die Kette ist optimal gespannt, wenn sie in der Mitte zwischen vorderem und hinteren Ritzel ein vertikales Spiel von 15-25 mm hat (7,5 - 12,5 mm nach oben und 7,5 - 12,5 mm nach unten)
Ist die gewünschte Kettenspannung erreicht und die parallele Verschiebung beider RADOs eingehalten worden, werden die Verschraubungen des RADOs entsprechend Drehmomenttabelle wieder angezogen. Die Justierschraube M6 x 25 DIN 933 wird anschließend leicht gegen das RADO geschraubt

Demontage: 

Zur Demontage der RADOs muss zuvor die COR Nabe komplett demontiert worden sein. Die Schrauben M5 x 12 DIN 6912 mit denen das RADO in den T-Nutensteinen 6xM5 DIN 508 verschraubt ist, werden gelöst. Das RADO kann nun nach außen von seiner Aufnahme abgenommen werden. Zwischen RADO und Aufnahme befinden sich unter Umständen Passscheiben 5 x 10 unterschiedlicher Stärke. Ihre Aufgabe ist es, einen verspannungsfreien Sitz und leichtgängigen Lauf der COR Nabe zu gewährleisten. Die Anzahl, Stärke und Position dieser Passcheiben sollte bei der Demontage unbedingt notiert werden. Das RADO sollte vorsichtig mit eingesteckten Schrauben von der Aufnahme genommen werden, um ein Abfallen der Passcheiben unter allen Umständen zu vermeiden. Die Nutensteine können von der Innenseite der Ausfallendenaufnahme aus den Nuten genommen werden. Die Justierschrauben M6 x 25 DIN 933 sollten nicht verstellt werden, um die vorherige Position der RADOs bei der anschließenden Montage zu gewährleisten. 

Montage: 

Die Schrauben M5 x 12 DIN 6912 werden in die außenliegenden Senklöcher der RADOs gesteckt. An der Innenseite der RADOs werden mit etwas Montagefett die Passscheiben in der gleichen Anzahl und Stärke angesetzt, wie sie bei der Demontage notiert wurde. Anschließend wird das RADO in seine Aufnahme eingesetzt. Dabei ist die Montagerichtung zu beachten. Nur eine Seitenfläche des RADOs ist geplant. Diese Fläche muss nach vorn weisen, in Richtung der Justierschraube. Nun werden die T-Nutensteine 6xM5 DIN 508 an der Innenseite der RADO Aufnahme angesetzt. Die vier RADO Befestigungsschrauben werden einige Umdrehungen in die Gewinde der Nutensteine hineingedreht, aber noch nicht angezogen. 
Nach der Montage der COR Nabenpilze und des Nabenmittelstücks, bzw. des Hinterrads können, wie einleitend beschrieben, die Kette gespannt und die Verschraubung der RADOs wieder angezogen werden.


----------



## Falco Mille (26. Januar 2005)

Hier schon einmal vorab die ersten Dirty Fingers Module für die 05er Nucleon Rahmen, mit Bitte um Feedback von Leuten, die die beschriebenen Arbeiten schon einmal ausgeführt haben, gern auch an [email protected].

Grüße, Falco


COR Nabenpilze Nucleon De-/Montage

Siehe COR Nabe Nucleon De-/Montage
Siehe RADO Nucleon De-/Montage /Kette spannen


Bei den NICOLAI Modellen Nucleon TFR und Nucleon TST kommt eine COR Nabe zum Einsatz. (COmpound Rearhub) Es handelt sich um eine dreigeteilte Nabe, die eine Demontage des Hinterrades ermöglicht, während Ritzel, Kette und Bremsanlage an der Schwinge verbleiben. Das Mittelstück der Nabe mit den Speichenflanschen weist an seinen beiden Stirnseiten einen konischen Außenvielzahn auf, der in den Innenvielzahn der beiden äußeren Teilstücke greift. Durch diesen Formschluss werden die Antriebs- und Bremsmomente der beiden Teilstücke auf das Mittelstück übertragen. Diese spezielle Vielzahnaufnahme bezeichnet man als Spline, das rechte und linke Teilstück der Nabe bezeichnet man als Nabenpilz. Die Felge wird zwischen den beiden Speichenflanschen zentriert eingespeicht.
Die Lagerung der Nabe befindet sich in den Ausfallenden des Rahmenhecks, die als RADO bezeichnet werden. (Right Aligning DropOut). 
Die verlängerte Achse des linken, antriebsseitigen Nabenpilzes läßt sich im Lager des linken Ausfallendes verschieben. Durch Anziehen der außenliegenden Keilschraube wird das geschlitzte Ende der verlängerten Achse aufgespreizt und im Lager des Aufallendes fixiert. Das Anzugsdrehmoment beträgt 8 Nm. Auf der Spline-Seite des linken Nabenpilzes befindest sich ein M12 Innengewinde, das zur Aufnahme der 12 mm Steckachse dient. Die Steckachse fixiert das Mittelstück der Nabe zwischen den beiden Pilzen und zieht durch einen aufgesteckten, außensitzenden Teller den linken Pilz auf den Spline des Nabenmittelstücks, das Nabenmittelstück auf den Sline des rechten Nabenpilzes und damit die gesamte Nabe gegen die Innenseite des Lagers im rechten Ausfallende. Die Bremsaufnahme befindet sich drehend gelagert auf dem rechten Nabenpilz. Die Abstützung des Bremsmoments erfolgt beim Nucleon TFR durch eine Verschraubung der Bremsaufnahme mit der Sitzstrebe, beim TST durch ein Gestänge zum Hauptrahmen. (Floating Brake Caliper)

Demontage:

Nachdem das Nabenmittelstück bzw. das Hinterrad demontiert wurde, wird der linke Nabenpils bei gelöster Keilschraube nach innen aus dem Lager des linken Ausfallendes gezogen. Die 12 mm Steckachse bleibt vorerst in den rechten Nabenpils eingeschoben. Anschließend wird die Verschraubung der Bremsmomentabstützung gelöst. Beim Nucleon TFR findet die Abstützung zur rechten Druckstrebe statt. Das Ende der Stütze ist an ein entsprechendes Anschweißteil der Druckstrebe geschraubt. Zwischen der Stütze und dem Anschweißteil sitzten ein konfektionierter Spacer variabler Stärke und unter Umständen Passcheiben 6 x 12 unterschiedlicher Stärke. Die Anzahl und Stärke der Passscheiben sollte bei der Demontage unbedingt notiert werden, um einen verspannungsfreien Sitz der Bremsmomentabstützung zu gewährleisten. Die Steckachse wird nach außen aus dem Lager und dem rechten Nabenpilz gezogen. Der rechte Nabenpilz wird nach innen aus dem Lager gezogen. Das Ende des rechten Nabenpilzes, das in das Lager im Ausfallende eingeschoben war, weist einen Stufenzylinder auf. Zwischen dieser Stufe und der Innenseite des Lagers im rechten Ausfallende sind unter Umständen Passscheiben 20 x 23,5 x 1 in unterschiedlicher Anzahl aufgesteckt. Die Anzahl dieser Passcheiben sollte bei der Montage unbedingt notiert werden. Sie sorgen für eine exakte Nachspur und Kettenlinie. 


Montage: in Arbeit


----------



## houzemusic (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank schon mal für die Anleitungen.

Bei der Einspeichung des Hinterrades stellt sich das Problem das sich dieses nicht richtig im Zentrierständer einspannen läßt, wie kann man das Problem lösen, oder besteht die Möglichkeit die Lager vom Rahmen zun entfehrnen?

Gruß houze


----------



## Customfreak (26. Januar 2005)

@houze
Im Mittelteil der Nabe sind zur Führung der Steckachse Plastikteile eingelassen, die bei mir nicht symmetrisch sind. Es könnte evtl. sein, dass eines der beiden Teile falschrum eingesetzt worden ist ?????
Allerdings war es möglich die Nabe einzuspeichen ohne Lager zu verwenden. Der eine Plastikeeinsatz schloss auf Höhe der Spline ab, der andere etwas weiter innen. Mit dem auf der Steckachse befindlichen Teller auf der nicht abschließenden Seite war es kein Problem die Nabe in einem normalen Zentrierständer unterzubringen, da dann nur das Plastikinnenteil bzw. der Achsteller anliegen.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## houzemusic (26. Januar 2005)

@Daniel

Hallo, Vielen Dank für die Antwort, bei mir sind die Plastikteile auch nicht symetrisch.

Auch weißt die Nabe an der einen Seite innen Löcher auf und auf der anderen Seite ist sie Plan. Ist es wichtig wie in welcher Richtung sie eingebaut wird?

Gruß houze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Customfreak (26. Januar 2005)

@houze

Nach meinem Dafürhalten spielen die Löcher keine Rolle, außer zur Gewichtsersparung 
Allerdings ist die Seite mit den Löchern bündig und da der linke Teil durch die Steckachse an den rechten herangezogen wird, passt der Plastikring in der Mitte genau auf die Abstützung im linken Nabenpilz. Für rechts würde das Gleiche zutreffen, allerdings ist das vielleicht dazu gedacht beim Verspannen mehr Gegenhalt zu erzeugen und dann wäre es sinnvoller, dies auf der Seite anzubringen, die herangezogen wird.?!

Letztlich kann es jedoch vielleicht auch völlig egal sein und du kannst sie einbauen, wie du willst. Dann würde es nur dazu dienen, sich eine Einbaurichtung wegen der Reifenlaufrichtung merken zu können, da die Nabe schließlich keine Beschriftung hat 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Falco Mille (26. Januar 2005)

Das Kunststoffdrehteil in der Mitte der Nabe ist eingepresst. Auf der bündigen Seite ist es im Inneren der Nabe gegen einen Bund gepresst. Dieses Teil dient dazu, den Einbau der Achse zu erleichtern, da es die Achse beim Einschieben zentriert durch die Nabe führt. Die bündige Seite sollte auf der rechten Seite sitzen. So wird ausgeschlossen, dass die Achse sich beim Einschieben unter Umständen verkantet und dann bei Gewaltanwendung das Kunsstoff Einpressteil herausschiebt.
Aus technischer Sicht ist die Einbaurichtung irrelevant. Wenn man sich für eine Richtung entschieden hat, sollte diese beibehalten werden.

Sollte es beim Einspeichen Probleme geben, können wir Euch mit einfachen Zentriehilfen weiterhelfen. Am besten telefonisch bei mir anfragen: 05185-602 66 14.

Grüße, Falco

P.s. Vielen Dank für Deine E-Mail Daniel. Das ist sehr hilfreich für uns. Du bekommst in den nächsten Tagen noch eine ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## Fränky G. (27. Januar 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> COR Hinterradnabe Nucleon De-/Montage
> 
> 
> Währenddesssen sollte das Hinterrad gedreht werden, um einen verspannungfreien Sitz der Splines zu gewährleisten. Wenn sich rechter und linker Spline vollständig gesetzt haben, wird die Steckachse entsprechend Drehmomenttabelle angezogen.



Hallo Falco, bzw. Jungs,

wie hoch ist das Drehmoment? Nach der Dirtyfingers-Tabelle geht es nur bis M10 !

Danke,


----------



## Falco Mille (27. Januar 2005)

wie Festigkeitsklasse 5.6 

M12 : 40 Nm


Grüße, Falco


----------



## Customfreak (2. Februar 2005)

So, die ersten Ausfahrten habe ich schon hinter mir, allerdings wetterbedingt (im Moment bei uns über 30cm Schnee) sind dabei nicht so viele Kilometer rausgekommen. Einige Stunden habe ich dennoch im Sattel verbracht 

Da ich hier in relativ flachem Gelände unterwegs bin und "Strecke" zurücklege, fahre ich zu den 130mm Federweg vorne die mittlere Position hinten, als etwa 142mm. Außerdem habe ich die vordere Dämpferaufnahme auf -2 eingestellt. Damit hat das Rad richtig gute Klettereigenschaften ohne Nutzung von ECC und mit hohem Lenker.

Das Rad läuft erstaunlich leicht, trotz des noch nicht eingefahrenen Getriebes und der drei Lager an der Hinterradnabe. Zur Leistung des Hinterbaus kann ich mir aufgrund des Schnees noch kein abschließendes Urteil erlauben, jedoch fahre ich mit minimalem Luftdruck und kann mir vorstellen, dass der DHX 4.0 eine gut Wahl wäre, da evtl. das PPD Performance raubt. Was mich wirklich begeistert ist die Antriebsneutralität. Außerdem kann ich machen, was ich will, der Hinterbau wippt keinen Deut! 

Das Schaltverhalten ist wie für mich von der Rohloff an dem anderen Rad gewohnt. Es gibt keinen Unterschied.

Mittlerweile bin ich fast der Auffassung, dass die Hinterradnabe der größte Coup an dem Rad ist. Die Scheibenbremse ist schnell montiert und zwar genauso, wie an jedem anderen Rad auch, der Sattel muss also nicht verdreht montiert werden, wie vielleicht einige noch denken. Man kann wirklich ohne Probleme das Hinterrad ausbauen ohne die Kette oder sonst etwas anfassen zu müssen. Der einzige Haken ist die Notwendigkeit, einen 17er Schlüssel mitzuführen. Der wiegt natürlich auch wieder etwas 

Ich bin schon gespannt, wie sich das Rad bei meinen ersten Bikeparkbesuchen und Freeridetouren in den Alpen so macht 

Aber an dieser Stelle schon einmal ein dickes Lob an die Herren in Lübbrechtsen: Das Rad ist nicht nur ein absoluter Hingucker sondern fährt sich auch noch echt Sahne!!

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Fränky G. (6. Februar 2005)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rad ist nicht nur ein absoluter Hingucker sondern fährt sich auch noch echt Sahne!!



Servus Nicolai Freunde,
zum Thema Hingucker kann ich nur sagen....







[/IMG] 

Hier das Nucleon TFR in desert camoflage von meinem Bruder !

Ride on...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (6. Februar 2005)

@ Fränky G.
Eigentlich finde ich Camouflage-Anstriche "grässlich"   , aber die Lackierung sieht mal richtig fett aus! Also richtig geil.

btw: Habt ihr die Rahmen bei einem Händler in Kassel bestellt, oder woanders ?!

Grüsse und viel Spass mit den "Geräten",
TM

p.s. Wann wird Kassel´s erstes Nucleon fertig sein ?!

EDIT: Ah, gerade noch schnell nen Blick in deine Galerie geworfen und gesehen, dass es schon fertig ist. Cool, cool, werde dann mal die Augen offen halten.


----------



## houzemusic (8. Februar 2005)

Moin,

was ich leider nicht verstehe ist, wie man die hinter Bremsscheibe montiert   Leider gibt es dazu ja auch noch keine Anleitung...evlt. könnte mir jemand helfen.

Greetz houze


----------



## Customfreak (8. Februar 2005)

@houze

Einfach den rechten Nabenpilz rausziehen. Geht etwas schwer und du muss vielleicht etwas wackeln. Vorher natürlich noch die Bremsmomentabstützung von der Druckstrebe lösen. Beim Rausziehen aufpassen, zum Ausgleich von Schweißverzug Passscheiben auf dem Nabenpilz aufgebracht sind. Die müssen vollzählig wieder drauf und neigen dazu, sich im Raum zu verteilen 
Dann Scheibe draufmachen, Nabenpilz wieder ins Lager stecken und vergessen. Bevor du die Scheibe montierst sollte die Bremse entlüftet sein, da du nicht, wie normal die Scheibe mit dem Rad entnehmen kannst und sich DOT oder Mineralöl auf der Scheibe bekanntlich nicht so gut macht.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## houzemusic (9. Februar 2005)

Moin,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort   

das ist ja einfach und ich dacht man da muss doch bestimmt irgendwo eine Konterschraube sein.....

grüße houze


----------



## Falco Mille (9. Februar 2005)

Danke für den neuen Dirty Fingers Text.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## houzemusic (7. März 2005)

Moin,

mit dem fotografieren habe ich es leider nicht so und da auch noch alles Schwarz ist erkennt man irgenwie nicht so viel...

Über die Fahleistungen kann ich nach den relativ kurzen Ausfahrten im Schnee nur sagen    
Die Blockierfunktion der Hinterradfederung habe ich nur an steilen Asphaltpassagen benutzt, der Hinterbau ist komplett frei von Antriebseinflüssen. Das Schaltverhalten ist super, auch wenn das Getriebe noch nicht eingefahren ist, dies ist ja meine erste Rohloffschaltung, aber nun möchte ich auch nix anderes mehr fahren.

Der linke Teil der Hinterradnabe läßt sich bei mir etwas schwer rausziehen und der Nabenflansch ist etwas zu breit, aber ansonsten kann auch die Konstruktion der Hinterradnabe voll überzeugen.

Wie stark sollte eigentlich die Kette gespannt sein, leider habe ich keine Ehrfahrung ohne Kettenspanner.


Gruß houze


----------



## Testmaen (7. März 2005)

Nice ride !    Hast du es schon gewogen ?


----------



## Customfreak (7. März 2005)

@houze

Wirklich schönes Gefährt. Ich wollte nicht zwei schwarze Räder haben, sonst sähe es bestimmt recht ähnlich aus 

Zur Kettenspannung:
Nach Rohloff-Manual soll es soweit gespannt werden, dass die Kette geradesoeben nicht durchhängt. Nach Nicolai so, dass man sie in der Mitte um 7,5 - 12,5mm nach oben und unten bewegen kann (siehe dieser Thread weiter oben.
Bei mir heißt dass, dass die Spannung größer ist, als nach Rohloff-Manual. Allerdings darf sie nicht zu groß sein, da sonst die Nabe Schaden nimmt - unbedingt drauf achten!

Gruß und Glückwunsch,
Daniel


----------



## houzemusic (8. März 2005)

Moin,

@ Daniel...danke für die Antwort, ich wußte doch irgendwo hatte ich mal was diesbezüglich gelesen   

@ testman...gewogen habe ich es noch nicht, aber es dürfte so um die 15,5 - 16,5 kg wiegen, fährt sich aber als wenn es wesentlich leichter wäre. Dies meinen auch die anderen die es bisher gefahren sind.

gruß houze


----------



## QUAS (10. April 2005)

Hallo

habe da mal ein paar Fragen zum Nucleon TFR

1. Warum wurde die Bremse auf die rechte Seite verlegt, bei den ersten Modellen (zumindest bei denen auf den Bildern Katolog 2005) war sie noch auf der linken Seite. Weiß jemand wieviele dieser Rahmen mit Bremse auf der linken Seite gebaut wurden?

2. Wird es in absehbarer Zeit ( nächste 12-18Monate) ein weiteres Getriebe, ausser dem Rohloffgetriebe geben. Plant Nicolai eventuell die Konstruktion eines eigenen Getriebes? 
Mich würde hierbei weniger eine Gewichtseinsparung, als vielmehr eine etwas breiteres Gesamtübersetzungsverhältnis interessieren ( fahre zur Zeit vorne 24-34 46 und hinten 11-34).

3. Ist die Idee die Sekundärkette ebenfalls zu kapseln vom Tisch, oder wird auch darhingehend weiterhin entwickelt, und wenn, ab wann ist damit zu rechnen? Können dann heutige Nucleons nachgerüstet werden? (Dies Frage wäre auch bezüglich eines neu entwickelten Getriebes interessant.)

Warum will ich das alles wissen, nun zum einen wurde mir ein Nucleon TFR angeboten, bei dem die sowohl Antriebsritzel, als auch die Bremse auf der linken Seite sind, daher die Frage der Vorteile die Bremse auf die rechte Seite zu verlegen (Optisch finde ich die Bremse auf der linken Seite besser, zumal die Bremse auf der rechten Seite verkehrt herum montiert werden muß).
Zum Anderen stellt das Nucleon TFR für mich das _fast_ perfekte Bike dar, aber eben nur fast. Perfekt würde es werden wenn auch der Sekundärantrieb gekapselt (und somit nicht vedreckt) und die Übersetzungsbandbreite des Getriebes etwas breiter wäre.

Gruß
QUAS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## houzemusic (10. April 2005)

Moin,

1.Es gab Befürchtungen, das die Bremsscheibe durch Öl von der Ketter verschmutzt werden könnte und dann natürlich in ihrer Funktion beeinträchtig wäre. Es gibt nur Prototypen mit der Scheibe links.

2. Es wird in absehbarer Zeit kein neues Getriebe Bike von Nicolai geben, das TFR ist ja auch erst 3-4 Monate alt. Nicolai plant auch kein eigenes Getriebe.

3. Soweit ich weiß ist die Kapselung vom Tisch, da zu schwer.

Die Bremse wird normal montiert, die Aufnahme ist schwimend gelagert, leider gibt es keine Bremsmomentabstüzung am Rahmen. Die ganze Konstruktion der Hinterradnabe ist super cool.    Fehlt nur noch der Schnellspanner von Rock Shox   
Die Übersetzungbandbreit ist fast die gleiche wie bei einer normalen Schaltung. Das ist meine erste Rohloff Schaltung und ich möchte keine andere mehr haben, auch wenn der schwerste Gang ruhig etwas schwerer sein könnten. Inwieweit man bei dem TFR dort etwas ändern könnte weiß ich nicht. Bei einer "normalen" Rohloff geht das ja, durch ändern der Kettenblatt Ritzel kombination, die beim TFR/TST ja gekapselt ist.
Nach nun einigen Wochen intensiever Nutzung bin ich mehr denn je von dem Bike begeistert, das beste was ich je gefahren bin   Das ist momentand das perfekte Bike...

Gruß houze


----------



## Falco Mille (13. April 2005)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Information. Dem ist kaum etwas hizuzufügen, außer vielleicht, dass es nicht ganz richtig ist, dass wir kein eigenes Getriebe planen. Die Getriebebikes, die jetzt in Serie produziert werden, wurden ja auch vor drei bis vier Jahren entwickelt, und ebenso planen wir jetzt bereits Produkte, die in drei bis vier Jahren in Serie gehen werden.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## QUAS (13. April 2005)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Ist das eventuelle Verschmutzen der Bremsscheibe mit Öl der einzige Grund, für das Verlegen der Bremse? Wie gesagt, mir wurde ein Rahmen angeboten, bei dem die Bremse noch auf der rechten Seite ist. Wie sieht es hier mit der Möglichkeit aus, eine zusätzliche Nabe nachzukaufen ?

Wie sind der kleinste und der größte Gang übersetzt? Konnte es nur mal kurz im Flachen Probefahren und mir erschien die Übersetzung im höchsten Gang etwas wenig und ich denke bergab wird sich das noch stärker bemerkbar machen.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit an der Grundübersetzung etwas zu ändern ( beispielsweise andere Ritzel im Sekundärantrieb)?
Ist es schon abzusehen, ob die geplanten Getriebe dann auch in den jetzt verkauften Nucleons eingesetzt werden können? 

Sind ausser der Verlegung der Bremse weitere Änderungen/Verbesserungen an den jetzt angebotenen Serienrahmen gegenüber den ersten Prototypen vorgenommen worden oder spricht sonst irgendwas gegen den Kauf eines solchen Vorserienrahmens?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.

Gruß
QUAS


----------



## Customfreak (13. April 2005)

Die Übersetzung es Primärantriebes ist 37:18. Weitere Optionen sind in Planung.
Der Sekundärantrieb darf keine Übersetzung aufweisen, das du sonst Antriebseinflüsse erzeugen würdest. Kleinere Ritzel würden zwar Gewicht sparen, jedoch würde sich der Verschleiß erhöhen.

Gegen den Kauf eines Vorserienrahmens spricht ein Problem mit der Hinterradnabe. Du musst die Klemmung der Steckachse mit einem definierten Drehmoment anziehen, da sich sonst die Lager festfressen. Dies ist erst mit der COR (Compound Rear Hub) beseitigt worden, indem die Lager und die Klemmung entkoppelt worden sind. Im Falle eines Platten brauchst du also einen Drehmomentschlüssel 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## QUAS (14. April 2005)

Danke Daniel

Aufgrund der Problematik mit der Hinterradnabe werde ich mich wohl gegen das Angebot entscheiden. Schade eigentlich, da mir die Lösung mit der Scheibe auf der rechten Seite optisch besser gefallen hätte.

Die Übersetzung  von 38/17 im Primärantrieb finde ich für einen Freerider etwas Schwach. Dies bedeuted, unter Berücksichtigung der Übersetzungsverhältnisse der Rohloffnabe, eine Gesamtübersetzung (Kurbeldrehzahl/Raddrehzahl ) von minimal 0,62 und maximal 3,23. 

Zum Vergleich: Zurzeit fahre ich mit einer minimalen Übersetzung von 0,65 und einer maximalen Übersetzung von 4,18.
Optimal fände ich eien Primärübersetzung von 38/14 dann würde sich eien Übersetzung von 0.76 minimal und 3,98 maximal ergeben.

Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 50km/h (dies dürfte man wohl oft erreichen) ergeben sich dann folgende Trittfrequenzen (Radumfang mit 2,1m angenommen):

Ü=4,18:   ca.  95 U/min
Ü=3,98    ca. 100 U/min
Ü=3,23    ca. 123 U/min

So, ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht verrechnet.

Gruß
QUAS


----------



## Framekiller (16. April 2005)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Nicolai Freunde,
> zum Thema Hingucker kann ich nur sagen....
> 
> 
> ...




   supergeil    

 warum ist der Hinterbau schwarz und nicht in camouflage, schaut komisch aus


----------



## Eliot (16. April 2005)

Und ich habe mich gefragt warum das Steuerrohr silber ist! 

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Freeride Benni (16. April 2005)

Ich finde das Nucleon soo00oo    geil wie es in dieser Farbe ist!!! WOW!!!


----------



## Helius-FR (16. April 2005)

Eliot schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich habe mich gefragt warum das Steuerrohr silber ist!
> 
> Grüße,
> Christian



Da ist nix silber - Guckst du hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (17. April 2005)

Uhhu!! Ist die Karre geil!!


----------



## elektroblitz (17. April 2005)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist nix silber - Guckst du hier:



wieviel wiegt das bike?  sieht gut aus...


----------



## Helius-FR (17. April 2005)

elektroblitz schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel wiegt das bike?  sieht gut aus...



Ist nicht meines, leider   

Aber ich glaub es wurde was von 19 kg geschrieben


----------



## Fränky G. (17. April 2005)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht meines, leider
> 
> Aber ich glaub es wurde was von 19 kg geschrieben



Ich durfte heute wieder sehen wie die Maschine abgeht .... mit Dreck an den Reifen kommt man auf 19kg. Stimmt schon. Bin mit Driver 55 heute morgen eine 2,5Std. Tour gefahren. Das Bike ist Freeride mäßig aufgebaut mit stabilen Parts, daher auch das Gewicht. 
Ride on...


----------



## Eliot (17. April 2005)

Ach so, dass ist nur ein Lichtfleck! 
Hatte mich schon gewundert... 

Echt klasse!!

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Falco Mille (19. April 2005)

QUAS schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Daniel
> 
> Aufgrund der Problematik mit der Hinterradnabe werde ich mich wohl gegen das Angebot entscheiden. Schade eigentlich, da mir die Lösung mit der Scheibe auf der rechten Seite optisch besser gefallen hätte.
> 
> ...




Eine Primärübersetzung von 38/14 ist leider nicht möglich, da das Ritzel auf der Rohloff in Verbindung mit der Sonderkette nur eine minimale Anzahl von 18 Zähnen zuläßt. 

Daß die Übersetzung der Primärübersetzung 37/18 insgesamt bei einem Sekundärtrieb von von 24/24 Zähnen eher kurz ist, wissen wir.
Aus diesem Grunde kann sich jeder Kunde ab sofort auch für ein 20er Ritzel hinten an der Nabe entscheiden . Dieses führt dann zu folgenden Übersetzungen: (siehe PDF Anlage)

Dass eine geänderte Kettenblattgröße am Hinterrad die Antriebsneutralität beeinflusst ist richtig. Im Testbetrieb konnte unser Teamfahrer Frank Schneider subjektiv keinen Unterschied zwischen dem 24er und dem 20er Ritzel feststellen. Die Änderung des Kettenzugvectors am Hinterrad bei einer Kettenschaltung z.B. (11 auf 33 Zähne) ist wesentlich größer und wird in der Regel kaum wahrgenommen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## houzemusic (19. April 2005)

Hallo Falco,

besteht denn auch die Möglichkeit das Ritzel einzeln zu bekommen und nachzurüsten?

Gruß houze


----------



## Falco Mille (19. April 2005)

Klar, ist nachrüstbar und lieferbar.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Mr.Radical (19. April 2005)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich durfte heute wieder sehen wie die Maschine abgeht .... mit Dreck an den Reifen kommt man auf 19kg. Stimmt schon. Bin mit Driver 55 heute morgen eine 2,5Std. Tour gefahren. Das Bike ist Freeride mäßig aufgebaut mit stabilen Parts, daher auch das Gewicht.
> Ride on...


Is aber schon sehr schwer...gibt ja doch einige Downhillbikes, die leichter sind...


----------



## Helius-FR (9. Mai 2005)

Ich habe zur Zeit ein Nucleon TFR als Leih-Bike da von meinem Helius FR die Sherman beim Ölwechsel zerbastellt wurde (ich war´s nich, war bei meinem Dealer)

Ich muß schon sagen das Teil ist der absolute Hammer - Ist etwa so aufgebaut wie das TFR in Camoflage weiter oben.

Ist zwar nicht wirklich leicht aber das Gewicht macht sich nicht negativ bemerkbar - Zumindest hier im Wolfsburger Flachland   

Nur die Übersetztung ist wirklich recht kurz - Mann is schon recht oft in Gang 14 
Und mir ist aufgefallen das es mit einer Fox 36 probleme mit den Rohloff Schaltzügen gibt wenn man den Lenker weit einschlägt - Züge werden eingeklemmt.

Sonst kann ich dazu nur sagen - *Ich will ein TFR !!!!!!!!*


----------



## houzemusic (9. Mai 2005)

Moin,

bin nun seit knapp 2 Wochen mit dem 20er Ritzel unterwegs und ich kann keine Beeinflussung des Antriebs feststellen   

Mann ist zwar nun bergauf etwas langsamer, dafür aber auch bergab viel schneller schnell    Insgesamt hat sich das sehr gelohnt, danke an dieser stelle noch mal an Falco.

Gruß houze


----------



## Helius-FR (10. Mai 2005)

Hier mal pics von meinem Leih-TFR 

Keine dollen Fotos und das Bike auch nicht wirklich Fotowürdig aufgebaut aber es ist immerhin ein TFR


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Juni 2005)

Also wenn hier schon die Fragen so gut beantwortet werden hab ich auch eine... Ist geplant ein Nucleon mit Bremsmomentanstützung zu bauen oder gar mit echtem 4-Gelenker. 

Immerhin hat das Bike so noch erhebliche Bremseinflüsse. Das ist derzeit der einzige Grund warums noch nicht in meiner Garage steht...   

Ok, für den Enduroeinsatz (TFR) ist es auch noch 1 - 2 Kg zu schwer. Aber als Downhiller (TST) wäre es OK.


----------



## zyco (10. Juni 2005)

Ein Viergelenker wäre überflüssig, da die Kinematik des Viergelenkers dazu dienen soll, die Antriebseinflüsse zu minimieren oder gar zu neutralisieren. 

Beim Nucleon ist die Kostruktion des Hinterbaus so gewählt, dass der Schwingendrehpunkt und der Drehpunkt des Abtriebsritzels der g-boxx ein und der selbe sind. Hinzu kommt, dass das Abtriebsritzel und das Antriebsritzel gleich groß sind. Dieses hat zur Folge, dass der Kraftvektor, der durch den Antritt entsteht, parallel zu der imaginären Linie "HR-Achse-Schwingendrehpunkt" verläuft. Dadurch können erst gar keine Antriebseinflüsse entstehen...


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Juni 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Viergelenker wäre überflüssig, da die Kinematik des Viergelenkers dazu dienen soll, die Antriebseinflüsse zu minimieren oder gar zu neutralisieren.
> 
> Beim Nucleon ist die Kostruktion des Hinterbaus so gewählt, dass der Schwingendrehpunkt und der Drehpunkt des Abtriebsritzels der g-boxx ein und der selbe sind. Hinzu kommt, dass das Abtriebsritzel und das Antriebsritzel gleich groß sind. Dieses hat zur Folge, dass der Kraftvektor, der durch den Antritt entsteht, parallel zu der imaginären Linie "HR-Achse-Schwingendrehpunkt" verläuft. Dadurch können erst gar keine Antriebseinflüsse entstehen...


Sorry aber lesen müsste man können, was?!   

Es geht mir nicht um die Antriebseinflüsse, die sind auch beim Eingelenker für meinen Teil, klein genug (Beim Nucleon gleich 0). 
Es geht mir hier um die BREMSEINFLÜSSE, die auftreten wenn man BREMST. Bei einem Eingelenker verhärtet sich die Federung am Hinterbau stark. Bei Vollbremsung kann man schon fast mit einem Hardtail tauschen.


----------



## Fränky G. (10. Juni 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber lesen müsste man können, was?!
> 
> Es geht mir nicht um die Antriebseinflüsse, die sind auch beim Eingelenker für meinen Teil, klein genug (Beim Nucleon gleich 0).
> Es geht mir hier um die BREMSEINFLÜSSE, die auftreten wenn man BREMST. Bei einem Eingelenker verhärtet sich die Federung am Hinterbau stark. Bei Vollbremsung kann man schon fast mit einem Hardtail tauschen.



Hallo,

ich selbst fahre ein Nucleon TST. Richtig: Antriebseinflüsse habe auch ich am TST noch nicht festgestellt.   
Zum Thema Bremseinflüsse kann ich nur sagen, je besser man den Dämpfer (bei mir Fox DHX 5.0) einstellt, desto aktiver bleibt der Hinterbau. Wenn ich die Zugstufe zu weit rein drehe, bekomme ich den Effekt des Verhärtens und eines trägen Hinterbaus hin (Dann springt bei Bremsen das Heck auf Bodenwellen). 1 Klick kann da sehr entscheidend sein und dann paßt es.
Allerdings kann ich nicht das Teilen, was Du geschrieben hast mit dem, wie ein Hardtail bei einer Vollbremsung!!!! Das kenne ich am Nucleon nicht.

Fahr mal ein Nucleon, dann wirst Du es sehen. Ich bin mit meinen Fahreigenschaften des TST mehr als zufrieden.
Ride on....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zyco (17. Juni 2005)

ter-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn hier schon die Fragen so gut beantwortet werden hab ich auch eine... Ist geplant ein Nucleon mit Bremsmomentanstützung zu bauen oder gar mit echtem 4-Gelenker.





			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber lesen müsste man können, was?!
> 
> Es geht mir nicht um die Antriebseinflüsse, die sind auch beim Eingelenker für meinen Teil, klein genug (Beim Nucleon gleich 0).
> Es geht mir hier um die BREMSEINFLÜSSE, die auftreten wenn man BREMST. Bei einem Eingelenker verhärtet sich die Federung am Hinterbau stark. Bei Vollbremsung kann man schon fast mit einem Hardtail tauschen.




Nicht gleich zornig werden...

Wolltest du jetzt andeuten, dass bei nem "echten Viergelenker" die Bremseinflüsse wegfallen oder warum sollte es ein Nucleon als "echten Viergelenker" geben ?


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Juni 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht gleich zornig werden...
> 
> Wolltest du jetzt andeuten, dass bei nem "echten Viergelenker" die Bremseinflüsse wegfallen oder warum sollte es ein Nucleon als "echten Viergelenker" geben ?



Jup... Schau dir das Demo8 an oder das Big Hit, oder Alutechs Bikes. Die haben alle 0 Bremseinflüsse. Supper sache!


----------



## KLT (19. Juni 2005)

Ja, das Thema Bremsmomentabstützung an den Nocleons wurde schon oft diskutiert. Seitens Nicolai ist es verdächtig ruhig zu diesem Thema, verdächtig ruhig! Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis eine Abstützung an den Nucleons erhältlich ist....


----------



## zyco (19. Juni 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Die Funktion einer Drehmomentabstützung zum Hauptrahmen ist nur dann gegeben, wenn die Kräfte in einem Parallelogramm wirken. Käme es in diesem Parallelogramm zu einer Längen- oder einer Winkelabweichung, wäre die Konstruktion wirkungslos. Eine befriedigende Lösung konnte beim M-Pire leider noch nicht erzielt werden. Wir arbeiten weiterhin an diesem Projekt, einen Termin wollen wir aus den oben genannten Gründen aber nicht mehr nennen.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Ich denke mal, dass diese Antwort von Falco zum Thema Bremsmomentabstützung beim M-Pire auch auch auf die Entwicklung einer solchen beim Nucleon zutreffen wird...

btw: Biste schon mal ein Nucleon gefahren ?


----------



## KLT (19. Juni 2005)

Dann freuen wir uns doch auf die längen- und winkelabweichungsfreie Abstützung. Übrigens, das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten!


----------



## WODAN (3. Juli 2005)

Hi!

Wer ist denn der glückliche Gewinner der Ebay Auktion???
2600 Euro für ein fast neues Nucleon TST   
HIER KLICKEN 

Gruß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Juli 2005)

der rahmen ist ja schon fast verramscht!!!

naja, der Käufer freut sich!


----------



## Falco Mille (8. Juli 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Wer ist denn der glückliche Gewinner der Ebay Auktion???
> 2600 Euro für ein fast neues Nucleon TST
> ...


 
Ich tippe mal, dass der alte und der neue Besitzer ein und die gleiche Person sind.   

Grüße, Falco


----------



## t-age (12. Juli 2005)

Aloha,

überlege mir aktuell die Anschaffung eines TFR und stehe jetzt vor der Frage, wie und ob ich meine gewohnte und benötigte Übersetzung respektive Untersetzung mit dem TFR verwirklichen kann...

Ich fahre auf meiner Rohloff aktuell 36-16 bei 24" (nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt, schon klar) und müsste die gleiche Übersetzung auch am TFR realisieren können...

Gibts also ein Ritzel mit mehr als 24 Zähnen?

Und hab ich das richtig verstanden weiter oben, beim Hinterradausbau/Einbau muss ein bestimmtes Drehmoment eingehalten werden, d.h. Drehmomentschlüssel unentbehrlich?

Thx,

Ciao t-age


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (12. Juli 2005)

Für jede Schraube (bei jedem Hersteller) ist ein bestimmtes Drehmoment vorgegeben. Ein erfahrener Mechniker entwickelt mit der Zeit ein Gefühl für das richtige Drehmoment. Eine Drehmoment Tabelle ist auch keine Bibel. Es handelt sich dabei um Circa-Angaben. In einer guten Werksatattausrüstung sollte ein Drehmomentschlüssel jedoch nicht fehlen. -Und sei es nur, um von Zeit zu Zeit mal wieder den Unterarm zu eichen.

Im Anhang findest Du eine Tabelle der mögliche Übersetzungen bei der G-Boxx.
Wir können im Rahmen einer Einzelanfertigung ein beliebiges Kettenblatt einer Dreifachgarnitur so anpassen, dass es sich auf der COR Nabe montieren läßt.


Grüße, Falco


----------



## Red Bull Biker (12. Juli 2005)

bin am überlegen ob ich mir für die nächste saison auch so ein tst zulege.
sind an dem rad irgendwelche änderungen geplant? oder vielleicht sogar in ganz neues modell?
am liebsten wärs mir ja ihr bringt so in modell wie eure teamfahrer haben. einfache anlenkung ohne umlenkhebel um etwas gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## le duy nhut (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

hier an dieser Stelle muss ich mich auch mal einklinken und bringe gleich zwei Fragen mit:

- Wieviel kostet so ein TFT Rahmenkit?

- Wo kann man einen Katalog bzw. eine Preisliste erhalten?


Gruß

p.s. Nicolai bietet finde ich die schönsten Farbkombos für ihre Rahmenmodelle an. An dieser Stelle könnten sich viele andere Hersteller eine Scheibe abschneiden. Die Rahmen von Nicolai, besonders in dunklen/matten Farben, sehen besonders technisch aus.


----------



## WODAN (13. Juli 2005)

le duy nhut schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier an dieser Stelle muss ich mich auch mal einklinken und bringe gleich zwei Fragen mit:
> 
> ...




Hallo!

Du kennst bestimmt die Nicolai Homepage oder?   
Dort kannst Du Dir alles von Katalog bis Preisliste downloaden   

Gruß


----------



## Falco Mille (14. Juli 2005)

le duy nhut schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier an dieser Stelle muss ich mich auch mal einklinken und bringe gleich zwei Fragen mit:
> 
> ...




Hier der Link zu den Preisen: http://www.nicolai.net/download-area/txt-download.html#price

Einen Katalog schicken wir Dir auch gern zu. Einfach eine Mailanfrage an [email protected] schicken. In sechs Wochen ist übrigens schon der 2006er Katalog fertig.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## C!T (14. Juli 2005)

oohhh   
*HändeReib*

Neuer Katalog, das klingt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (1. August 2005)

Moin!
Da hier das ganze geballte Nucleon Wissen versammelt ist, habe ich mal eine Frage.
Was wäre bei einer Größe von 1,80m die richtige Größe für ein TST?
Ich mag verspielte, kleine Rahmen, also dachte ich S wäre noch ok!

Danke!
Gruß


----------



## Fränky G. (2. August 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Da hier das ganze geballte Nucleon Wissen versammelt ist, habe ich mal eine Frage.
> Was wäre bei einer Größe von 1,80m die richtige Größe für ein TST?
> Ich mag verspielte, kleine Rahmen, also dachte ich S wäre noch ok!
> ...



Moin Wodan,
hmmm S bei deiner Größe von 1,80m ich weiß nicht..... Ich bin 1,86m und fahre das TST in Größe L. Für mich ist das genau richtig. Komme sehr gut mit zurecht und ich finde nicht, dass das TST ein übermäßig großer (langer) Rahmen ist. Wenn dann minimal M aber genau kann ich es Dir leider nicht sagen, halt nur was ich fahre. (1,86m - L = ideal bei mir)
Falco ist gerade im Urlaub, also wenn es nicht dringend ist, müsstest Du noch 2 Wochen warten, oder mal eine eMail an Nicolai senden, bzw. anrufen.

Ride on...


----------



## WODAN (6. August 2005)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wodan,
> hmmm S bei deiner Größe von 1,80m ich weiß nicht..... Ich bin 1,86m und fahre das TST in Größe L. Für mich ist das genau richtig. Komme sehr gut mit zurecht und ich finde nicht, dass das TST ein übermäßig großer (langer) Rahmen ist. Wenn dann minimal M aber genau kann ich es Dir leider nicht sagen, halt nur was ich fahre. (1,86m - L = ideal bei mir)
> Falco ist gerade im Urlaub, also wenn es nicht dringend ist, müsstest Du noch 2 Wochen warten, oder mal eine eMail an Nicolai senden, bzw. anrufen.
> 
> Ride on...



Hi!
Hat sich erledigt, Danke nochmal!
Aber "S" paßt bestens, habe die Maße mit meinem alten Lambda in Größe "M" verglichen und bis auf ein paar Centimeter in der Sitzrohrlänge paßt es   . Ich fahre auch lieber kleinere Rahmen, als solch Monster Dinger mit zu langem Oberrohr.
Bilder von meinem Nucleon TST folgen!

Gruß


----------



## wheelie willy (13. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,
was mich interesiert: durch den einbau des getriebes ist der tretlagerbereich breiter geworden, also der abstand der pedale zueinander. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit meine. Wie wirkt sich das auf das pedalieren und auf´s fahrverhalten aus? Ach so, könnt ihr mir das maß von innenkante kurbel (da wo die pedale eingeschraubt werden) zu innenkante der anderen kurbel sagen.

Viele grüße 

der willy


----------



## andrenalin (15. August 2005)

Hy Willy,
Q-Faktor heisst das Mass. In der Tat ist der Kurbelabstand erheblich groesser. Faehrt sich auf Anhieb ein wenig gewoehnungsbeduerftig. Ich bin allerdings nur mehr oder weniger kurz Probe gefahren und kann Dir nicht sagen, ob man sich daran gewoehnen kann.
Es liegt daran, dass um an der G-BOXX mit den Kurbeln vorbeizukommen, ein DH Innenlager mit 100mm Gehaeusebreite verwendet wird.

Gruss andrenalin


----------



## WODAN (15. August 2005)

Moin zusammen!
Hier mal mein neues Nucleon TST, habe es auch schon hier im "Zeig was Du hast" Thread gepostet, aber hier gehört es ja auch her   
Einige Teile werden noch getauscht, daher seid erst einmal gnädig mit der Kritik   

Gruß


----------



## Fränky G. (16. August 2005)

wheelie willy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> was mich interesiert: durch den einbau des getriebes ist der tretlagerbereich breiter geworden, also der abstand der pedale zueinander. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit meine. Wie wirkt sich das auf das pedalieren und auf´s fahrverhalten aus? Ach so, könnt ihr mir das maß von innenkante kurbel (da wo die pedale eingeschraubt werden) zu innenkante der anderen kurbel sagen.
> 
> Viele grüße
> ...



Hallo Willy,
in der tat, ist es beim pedalieren etwas anders. wie hier schon geschrieben, ist der Abstand der Pedale etwas weiter entfernt. Ich fahre das TST und muss sagen, ich habe mich daran gewöhnt. Dazu fahre ich noch ein Helius FR und der Wechsel zwischen beiden Bikes ist für mich normal, also ohne Nebenwirkungen!
Du musst mal ein TFR oder TST ausgiebig probefahren, damit Du Dir selbst ein Bild davon machen kannst würde ich sagen. Auf www.nicolai.net , findest Du die ganzen Nicolai Händler. Schau mal nach und fahre so ein Geschoss.... du wirst begeistert sein.

Ride on...


----------



## WODAN (30. August 2005)

Nabend zusammen!

Das passiert wenn man in der Mittagspause etwas viel Zeit und eine Carbonplatte hat   
Gewichtsersparnis ganze 9 Gramm!!!   






Gruß


----------



## der-tick.de (30. August 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen!
> 
> Das passiert wenn man in der Mittagspause etwas viel Zeit und eine Carbonplatte hat
> Gewichtsersparnis ganze 9 Gramm!!!
> ...



Wozu ist diese Box überhaupt dran? An beiden seiten kommen zwei Kabel raus... Ich hab ne Rohloff und weiss nicht wozu man sowas brauchen sollte, ausser für die Zughalterung. Aber dafür ist das Teil riesig!


----------



## WODAN (30. August 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu ist diese Box überhaupt dran? An beiden seiten kommen zwei Kabel raus... Ich hab ne Rohloff und weiss nicht wozu man sowas brauchen sollte, ausser für die Zughalterung. Aber dafür ist das Teil riesig!



Hi!

In der Box werden die Züge die aus der G-Boxx kommen mit denen des Schalthebels verbunden. Da man die Züge in der Boxx nicht ohne weiteres austauschen kann.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## houzemusic (31. August 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> ausser für die Zughalterung



Moin, genau dafür ist das ganze, sonst würden die ja etwas lose unterm Unterrohr herrumbaumeln.


Gruß mic


----------



## aupechaup (31. August 2005)

Salue
Wieviel wiegt eigentlich ein "normal" aufgebautes nucleon TST?
Und gibt es irgendwo Fahrberrichte?


----------



## Fränky G. (31. August 2005)

aupechaup schrieb:
			
		

> Salue
> Wieviel wiegt eigentlich ein "normal" aufgebautes nucleon TST?
> Und gibt es irgendwo Fahrberrichte?



Servus,

ich fahre ein TST in Größe L. Fahrbericht gab es letztens in der MTB-Rider. Ausgabe Juli 2005.
Je nach Ausstattung kommst Du auf 22,5kg bis runter an die 20kg. Meins wiegt zur Zeit 21,1kg. (in meiner Gallerie sind Bilder, aber ich habe entgegen der Bilder inzwischen die Bremsen ausgetauscht gegen leichtere ORO's.) Mit einer Fox 40 und dem Nicolai Race-Kit (Magnesium- und Titanteile) schafft man denke ich die 20kg Schallmauer. 
Ride on,


----------



## WODAN (31. August 2005)

aupechaup schrieb:
			
		

> Salue
> Wieviel wiegt eigentlich ein "normal" aufgebautes nucleon TST?
> Und gibt es irgendwo Fahrberrichte?



Hi!

Mein TST in Größe "S" liegt momentan bei 23,5 kg. Soll aber bald leichter werden, denke so grob an 22- 22.5 kg.
Ein Fahrbericht sagt viel zu wenig über solch ein Spitzenbike aus, Du mußt es schn selbst Probe fahren    

Gruß


----------



## der-tick.de (31. August 2005)

houzemusic schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, genau dafür ist das ganze, sonst würden die ja etwas lose unterm Unterrohr herrumbaumeln.
> 
> 
> Gruß mic



Dafür würden aber auch zwei Ösen reichen...   

Bloss wenn dadrin die berühmten Schraubverbindungen der Rohloffschaltzüge sind, die man auch von der normalen non-DB Version kennt, würde ich die auch so vor Dreck schützen. Der Kraftaufwand zum Schalten ist schon hoch genug, da braucht man kein Dreck in den Zügen.


----------



## WODAN (3. Oktober 2005)

Moin!

Welche negativen Punkte habt Ihr denn schon bei Euren Nucleons gefunden?

Hat schon Jemand ein schönes Schutzblech für hinten gebastelt? Hatte gestern den ersten Extrem-Schlamm-Einsatz in Winterberg und leider sammelte sich gut 2 kg Schlamm auf dem G-Boxx Gehäuse nach jeder Abfahrt.






Gruß


----------



## titanflo (3. Oktober 2005)

mein neues TST muß hier natürlich auch rein, 
habs auch schon bei Zeigt her eure Nicolais gepostet


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Oktober 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Welche negativen Punkte habt Ihr denn schon bei Euren Nucleons gefunden?
> 
> ...


da sieht man dann auch, wofür man ein Bike mit G-Boxx braucht... Bei jedem normalen Antrieb wäre bei so einer Schlammpackung nicht mehr an schalten zu denken.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (4. Oktober 2005)

Ja das das Problem bei den Fräsmonster von Nicolai. Die ziehen den schalmm dirket an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (9. November 2005)

aloha alle zusammen,da mir letzte woche eine nette junge dame die vorfahrt genommen hat,ist mein schönes bass st heimgegangen...  aber da sich die versicherung der jungen dame als grosszügig erweist,denk ich ernsthaft über den erwerb eines tst´s oder tfr´s nach.   da hab ich aber ein paar fragen:
gibts für das tfr eine freigabe für single crown gabeln bis 170mm(evtl tst steuerrohr) oder ist definitiv bei 150mm schluss?kann ich beim tfr durch nen längeren dämpfer in verbindung mit nem 24" laufrad mehr federweg erwirken?oder wärs sinnvoller gleich ein tst zu nehmen und es mit kleinem oder mittlerem federweg zu fahren?da schreckt mich allerdings das gewicht ab,will ja auch mal bergauf.bei uns gibts leider keine lifte...und unter 20kg hab ich noch keins entdeckt...weiterhin würde mich interessieren welcher dämpfer den besten job in tfr bzw tst macht.mus es unbedingt ein dhx 5 sein?brauch man überhaupt pedal plattform?der hinterbau ist doch antriebsneutral...
freue mich auf antwort,christian


----------



## Falco Mille (10. November 2005)

Hallo Christian,

die Freigabe einer Gabel für einen bestimmten Rahmen hat nichts mit deren Federweg zu tun, sondern hängt allein von der Einbaulänge der Gabel ab. Diese beträgt beim Nucleon TFR maximal 540 mm. Für längere Gabeln sind Rohrsatz und Geometrie des Rahmen nicht ausgelegt. Es kann z.B eine Fox 36 mit 160 mm Federweg oder eine RS Boxxer Ride mit 178 mm Federweg gefahren werden, aber keine MZ 66 mit 170 mm Federweg, die ist mit 555 mm zu lang. 

Der Federweg am Heck ist durch die Kollision zwischen oberer Schwingenbrücke und Sitzrohr begrenzt. Die Laufradgröße hat darauf keinen Einfluss.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Lasse (10. November 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> da sieht man dann auch, wofür man ein Bike mit G-Boxx braucht... Bei jedem normalen Antrieb wäre bei so einer Schlammpackung nicht mehr an schalten zu denken.



Naja, hinten ist ja nicht sooo viel Schlamm und vorne hat auch ein Dhler ohne G-Box selten ne Schaltung


----------



## der-tick.de (10. November 2005)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, hinten ist ja nicht sooo viel Schlamm und vorne hat auch ein Dhler ohne G-Box selten ne Schaltung


Ja, aber die Kette bekommt genug Schlamm ab und dann gehts nicht mehr gut mit Schalten - auch Hinten!  
Ich weiss warum ich mir damals eine Rohloff gekauft hab...   
Aber ja... An meine Windsau kommt auch keine Rohloff. Wozu, auch, wer im DH in die Pedale tritt ist selber schuld.


----------



## oppaunke (10. November 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christian,
> 
> die Freigabe einer Gabel für einen bestimmten Rahmen hat nichts mit deren Federweg zu tun, sondern hängt allein von der Einbaulänge der Gabel ab. Diese beträgt beim Nucleon TFR maximal 540 mm. Für längere Gabeln sind Rohrsatz und Geometrie des Rahmen nicht ausgelegt. Es kann z.B eine Fox 36 mit 160 mm Federweg oder eine RS Boxxer Ride mit 178 mm Federweg gefahren werden, aber keine MZ 66 mit 170 mm Federweg, die ist mit 555 mm zu lang.
> 
> ...


@ Falco
ok,hab ich kapiert.denke der tfr wird das rennen machen.die fox ist ja auch so ziemlich die leichteste gabel in dieser federwegsklasse und von daher gut geeignet.ausserdem soll sie ja auch noch gut funktionieren.ich war nur stutzig geworden weil das tfr ein abgedrehtes steuerrohr hat und das tst eben nicht.is aber auch hupe,ich weiß ja jetz bescheid.besten dank für die prompte antwort und bis die tage in lübbrechtsen.werde mich mal für ne ausgiebige probefahrt anmelden.es sei denn,der praktikant hat die kiste wieder mit nach haus genommen...
mfg,christian


----------



## oppaunke (4. Januar 2006)

hallo falco,
ich hatte einen unfall mit meinem bass st,jetzt habe ich bei der versicherung probleme eine angemessene entschädigungsumme ausgezahlt zu bekommen,da der sachverständige(den die versicherung meines unfallgegners beauftragt hat)meiner meinung nach nicht kompetent genug ist,eine realistische bewertung meines rades vorzunehmen.der kannte nichtmal die firma nicolai...das sacht doch eigentlich schon alles.könnt ihr in lübbrechtsen eine bewertung des bikes vornehmen?rechnung is vorhanden.das diese bewertung vor gericht evtl keine gültigkeit hat ist dabei fürs erste egal.
mfg,
christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (4. Januar 2006)

oppaunke schrieb:
			
		

> hallo falco,
> ich hatte einen unfall mit meinem bass st,jetzt habe ich bei der versicherung probleme eine angemessene entschädigungsumme ausgezahlt zu bekommen,da der sachverständige(den die versicherung meines unfallgegners beauftragt hat)meiner meinung nach nicht kompetent genug ist,eine realistische bewertung meines rades vorzunehmen.der kannte nichtmal die firma nicolai...das sacht doch eigentlich schon alles.könnt ihr in lübbrechtsen eine bewertung des bikes vornehmen?rechnung is vorhanden.das diese bewertung vor gericht evtl keine gültigkeit hat ist dabei fürs erste egal.
> mfg,
> christian


ruf direkt bei Kalle an... Hier ist dafür sicher nicht der richtige Ort. Auf Mails antwortet er auch sehr schnell. 
Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück, dass du eine angemessene Entschädigung bekommst.


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Januar 2006)

Wir können im Falle eines Unfallschadens einen Kostenvoranschlag für eine Rahmenreparatur machen. Ein anerkanntes Gutachten können wir nicht erstellen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## gerry (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir hat sich ein TFR gekauft.
Dieses Bike hat den DHX 3 drinn und bei einem Durchschlag des Dämpfers
schlugt der Hinterbau eine Telle ins Stitzrohr.
Ist so was schon öfter passiert? Oder bekannt?

Ciao Gerry


----------



## Fränky G. (7. Januar 2006)

gerry schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ein Freund von mir hat sich ein TFR gekauft.
> Dieses Bike hat den DHX 3 drinn und bei einem Durchschlag des Dämpfers
> ...




Ich fahre den DHX 5 bzw. das TFR seit 2,5 Wochen und mein Bruder hat ein TFR mit DHX 4 (seit 8 Monaten) und da ist bis jetzt so etwas noch nicht passiert.


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Januar 2006)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre den DHX 5 bzw. das TFR seit 2,5 Wochen und mein Bruder hat ein TFR mit DHX 4 (seit 8 Monaten) und da ist bis jetzt so etwas noch nicht passiert.


Wenn, dann müsst ihr jetzt noch die Rahmengrösse nennen, vielleicht kommts nur bei den kleinen Rahmen vor?


----------



## gerry (8. Januar 2006)

Hi,
also dieser Rahmen ist grösse M und hat die Nummer 61.

LG Gerry


----------



## Fränky G. (8. Januar 2006)

gerry schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> also dieser Rahmen ist grösse M und hat die Nummer 61.
> 
> LG Gerry



Servus,
mein Bruder hat Rahmennummer 55 in L und ich habe 139 ebenfalls in L.

Gruß


----------



## Falco Mille (9. Januar 2006)

gerry schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> also dieser Rahmen ist grösse M und hat die Nummer 61.
> 
> LG Gerry



Hi Gerry,

Wir haben bei allen Rahmengrößen die Kollisionsfreiheit im Werkssetup mit den von uns verbauten Dämpfern überprüft. Es ist uns bisher kein weiterer Fall einer Kollision zwischen oberer Schwingenbrücke und Sitzrohr bei irgend einer Rahmengröße bekannt. Unserer Meinung nach ist dies nur möglich, wenn die vordere variable Dämpferaufnahe verstellt wird oder ein Dämpfer mit abweichender Länge oder abweichendem Hub verbaut wird. Ein Foto der Position der vorderen Dämpferaufnahe könnte hier Klärung bringen. Generell ist bei allen Änderungen des Werkssetups in jedem Fall eine Kollisionskontrolle durchzuführen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## gerry (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo Falco,

ich werde ein Bild organisieren.
Reicht das? Das hätt ich gleich parat 

LG Gerry


----------



## Falco Mille (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo Gerry,

ich kann die genaue Position der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme leider nicht erkennen. Wenn es beim Werkssetup zu einer Kollision gekommen ist, handelt es sich einen Garantiefall der gemäß der Nicolai Garantiebestimmungen abgewickelt werden kann. Wenn es durch Änderung der Einstellungen ohne vorherige Kollisionskontrolle zu dem Schaden gekommen ist, muss Dein Freund leider selbst dafür aufkommen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerry (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo Falco,

ich werde morgen sehen das ich detailierte Bilder mache und sie dir hier rein stelle.
Er hat das Bike gebraucht mit allen Papieren (denk ich) aus einem Geschäft in Trier gekauft. Der Händler hatte ihn auch darauf hingewiesen das beim einfedern bis zum Anschlag der Hinterbau anschlägt, und mein Freund sagte das er deswegen mit dir Kontakt aufnimmt.

Der hat jetzt leider nicht den tollsten Internetzugang und deshalb mach ich für ihn die "vorarbeit".


----------



## gerry (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo Falco,

mein Feund war heute bei mir und wir machten Kollisionstests in jeder nur erdenklichen Möglichkeit.
Wir sind zu dem Endschluss gekommen das man beim Zusammenbau des Bikes die variable Dämpferaufnahme um ein Loch zu weit vorn montiert hatte.
Wir haben es jetzt um ein Loch weiter nach hinten montiert und erhalten einen Federweg von ca.170mm beim vorletzten Loch.
Beim nächsten ca. 145 und beim dritten so 130mm. (das kommt zwar nicht an die Angaben eurer Homepage hin, aber so haben wir es gemessen)
Für was ist das 4te Loch an der Dämpferaufhängung wo man den Federweg einstellen kann?
Wenn du Fotos willst bitte melden.
Ach und noch ne Frage, das Sitzrohr ist ja in einem ziemlich flachen Winkel.

Ist das notwendig damit der Hinterbau nicht anstösst?
Wir hatten eine recht hitzige Diskussion darüber warum der Winkel so flach ist dass er eine nach vorn gekröpfte Sattelstütze braucht, um bei voll ausgezogenen Sattelrohr und extrem weit nach vorn gerücktem Sattel eine korrekte Sitzposition zu erreichen.
Er fährt wie ich viel bergauf um dann runter zu glühen.

LG Gerry


----------



## Falco Mille (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo Gerry, die oberste Position des Dämpfers am Umlenkheben hat keine Funktion und ist ab Werk blockiert. Die Federwegsangaben haben wir auf einem Prüfstand ermittelt. Als maximalen Federweg haben wir 167 mm gemessen. Die Abweichung ist wahrscheinlich auf verschiedene Messmethoden, Toleranzen und Messungenauigkeiten zurückzuführen. Der flache Sitzwinkel ist beabsichtigt und in der Testphase des Modells entstanden. Er ist beabsichtigt und nicht aus Kollisionsgründen so geraten. Wir haben bisher nur positive Resonanz auf die Geometrie erhalten. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## gerry (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo Falco,

bei diesem Bike ist die oberste Position der Dämpferaufhängung nicht blockiert. Ganz im Gegenteil es ist sogar ein Gewinde vorhanden.
Das wird dann der Grund der Kollision sein.
Die unteren drei Löcher machen in Punkto Kollision keine Probleme.
Ist das jetzt sein Fehler, des Händlers der es zusammen gebaut hat oder eurer?


LG Gerry


----------



## Falco Mille (24. Januar 2006)

Wir haben immer eine Madenschraube mit Sicherung in die oberste Position eingeklebt, damit diese nicht versehentlich benutzt werden kann. Bei uns im Haus werden die Nucleon Modelle nur von zwei Monteuren gebaut, die auf dieses Modell spezialisiert sind, und anschließend gibt es noch eine Kontrolle einer dritten Person vor dem Versand. Natürlich kann ich nicht völlig ausschließen, dass wir gelegentlich Fehler machen, aber dass wir den Dämpfer bei diesem Rahmen in der falschen Position montiert haben, ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## gerry (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo Falco,

ich hab das alles mal meinem Freund geschickt, ich denk das er dich kontakten wird, ist aber nicht sicher.

Danke für deine Antworten, Gerry


----------



## WODAN (24. Juli 2007)

Moin,
da muß ich mal wieder diesen Thread ausgraben und das Sommerloch etwas beleben.

@Falco: gibt es eine alternative Kurbel, die man im Nucleon TST verbauen kann? Umbausatz oder Ähnliches???  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Falco Mille (27. Juli 2007)

Die Kurbeln, die wir im Nucleon verbauen, sind von uns CNC-nachbearbeitet. Es können daher nur Kurbeln verbaut werden, die von uns OEM angeboten werden. Das Nachrüsten von Zubehör Kurbeln ist leider nicht möglich.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## WODAN (30. Juli 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Kurbeln, die wir im Nucleon verbauen, sind von uns CNC-nachbearbeitet. Es können daher nur Kurbeln verbaut werden, die von uns OEM angeboten werden. Das Nachrüsten von Zubehör Kurbeln ist leider nicht möglich.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Moin Falco,
und was mache ich nun wenn z.B. in 2 Jahren meine Kurbel i.A. ist? Mein Nucleon in die Tonne treten? Oder habt Ihr genügend noch auf Lager für die nächsten 5 Jahre?  
Laut Deiner Aussage sind unter 100 Nucleons gebaut worden, also jede Menge Ersatzkurbeln.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

